
Is the success of social sites such as wikipedia and myspace a sign that many people find their jobs and/or offline life dull? - amichail

======
floozyspeak
I think being exposed to the great ocean makes you want to swim in it. Once
you get exposed you want to dabble in it, play around with it, retool yerself
to meld with it. Its also a bit like enabling niches. We all like little
niches that do things for us, communicate better or more to our satisfaction,
help us express ourselves, cast our line into the ocean o data.

------
zkinion
Our society is growing more and more isolated. Most people barely know their
neighbors any more. One can have hundreds of friends on myspace but no one to
truly confide in.

Don't get depressed about it. Learn how to embrace this and use it to your
advantage. Have fun.

------
juwo
not dull, simply lonely. Individualism --- loneliness

